# All about ACS



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I tried to search for my below queries but unable to find such scenarios - can anyone please help me on this ...

I received positive ACS report on Jan 2015 and I will be filing EOI on Feb 2016 because of work experience issue and to gain extra 10 points.

Now I changed my IT company in between but in the same work field.

Company XYZ till July 2015

Company ABC from August 2015

Industry : Information Technology

Previous Designation: Software Engineer

New Designation: Technology Lead

To file EOI do I again need to apply for ACS certificate or I can use the previous one ?


ausbanerj


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

ausbanerj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I tried to search for my below queries but unable to find such scenarios - can anyone please help me on this ...
> 
> ...


You may use the same one. But if you want to get your experience with your new company assessed as well to gain points, you will have to get it re-assessed I believe. Seniors can back me on this...


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

ausbanerj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I tried to search for my below queries but unable to find such scenarios - can anyone please help me on this ...
> 
> ...


ausbanerj,

As you have got your experience assessed till your previous company experience. If you want to claim points for your Company ABC from August 2015, you will have to go for ACS reassesment as DIBP cannot accept your points for the experience which you haven't got assessed by ACS.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ausbanerj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I tried to search for my below queries but unable to find such scenarios - can anyone please help me on this ...
> 
> ...


There is an option to link it to existing application while filling ACS so you need to use that hope they don't ask you to pay again.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## Janarthanan (Aug 8, 2016)

i have completed my bachelor degree in Fashion technology and later on got certified in SAP as SD consultant,now i have completed my 6 years as SAP consultant .
My query,
1.is it possible to get positive result for my ACS assessment with this experience and education
(since its totally opposite to each other)
2. what are the documents to be submitted for ACS assessment an what is the procedure
awaiting for your replies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Janarthanan said:


> i have completed my bachelor degree in Fashion technology and later on got certified in SAP as SD consultant,now i have completed my 6 years as SAP consultant .
> My query,
> 1.is it possible to get positive result for my ACS assessment with this experience and education
> (since its totally opposite to each other)
> ...


1. It would depend if they consider your SAP certification equivalent to a diploma. You would need to check with ACS
2. If you look at the ACS website, they provide all this information for applicants.


----------



## Janarthanan (Aug 8, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 1. It would depend if they consider your SAP certification equivalent to a diploma. You would need to check with ACS
> 2. If you look at the ACS website, they provide all this information for applicants.


thanks for the information


----------



## Hamminder (Sep 23, 2016)

*AUS Skill Assessment*

Hi,

I am new to this Forum. I am gathering info for Australian PR under 189/190.

For starting with skill assessment, I have some confusions. But before that below are my details:

Age: 27 = 30 points
Degree: Bachelors of Computer Applications(3 years full time) = 15 points
experience:- 6.2 years= 10 points
IELTS:- R7.5 L7 W6.5 S6.5 = 0 points

so basically it sums up to 55 points. 

Now i have below doubts:-
1. What is ICT major and Minor? how degrees are classified between these two?
2. Will my degree be considered as ICT major or Minor?
3. If ICT Major then how many years of experience will be deducted?
4. Is it a good idea to go with 190 or should i re-appear for IELTS?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Hamminder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this Forum. I am gathering info for Australian PR under 189/190.
> 
> ...


Rough answers (Probably incorrect too).

1. What is ICT major and Minor? how degrees are classified between these two?
BE Electrical = ICT Minor, BE CS = ICT Major
2. Will my degree be considered as ICT major or Minor?
Not sure. 
3. If ICT Major then how many years of experience will be deducted?
2
4. Is it a good idea to go with 190 or should i re-appear for IELTS?
Go for both. Add PTE-A as an option.


----------



## Hamminder (Sep 23, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> Rough answers (Probably incorrect too).
> 
> 1. What is ICT major and Minor? how degrees are classified between these two?
> BE Electrical = ICT Minor, BE CS = ICT Major
> ...



Thanks for a quick reply..!!!

it is sure they are going to deduct 2 years even if you have studied and worked in same stream as in my case ( BCA[related to computers] and working as a Sr sw engg from 6.2 years)? So in my case if 2 years gets deducted then my total experience comes to 4.2 years i.e. 5 points



can i go ahead without any agent's help or do i need to consult agent? i am asking this because if i am submitting by myself then there might be chance like i miss something. So in that case will they be directly rejecting my application or they will come back and ask me to submit additional docs required again.


And as you have mentioned about PTE A ... i know i am going to ask a senseless question, in compariosn to IELTS is PTE is easier?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Hamminder said:


> Thanks for a quick reply..!!!
> 
> it is sure they are going to deduct 2 years even if you have studied and worked in same stream as in my case ( BCA[related to computers] and working as a Sr sw engg from 6.2 years)? So in my case if 2 years gets deducted then my total experience comes to 4.2 years i.e. 5 points
> 
> ...


*I got IELTS 7 on my second attempt (8.5/8.5/8.5/7 writing). I was able to get the same on my first PTE-A attempt. I got (90/90/90/80) on my fourth PTE attempt. So, yes for me, it was easier. You may not find anyone who has scored an 8 in IELTS but will meet many who got an 8 equivalent in PTE-A*


----------



## Hamminder (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

I am a Hyperion Developer(Oracle BI tool) having 7+ years of experience. I am applying on my own. I am bit confused on ANZSCO code. 

can anyone help me out with what will be suitable code for me will it be Analyst programmer? or Software Engineer?

If anyone from Hyperion stream has applied for Australian PR can help me out on this?


----------



## pramodmathew (Nov 24, 2017)

*Partner Minimum Experience : ACS*

Hi all,

I've already lodged the applciation for EOI in SkillSelect. I currenlty have 65 points and have applied for Software Engineer - 261313.
65 points is not really helping me, so I would like to add my partner's 5 points also. She has IELTS 6.0 and above score.
She is also a Software Engineer with 6.8 years of experience. Since she is from Electronics and Communications background ACS will deduct 4 years from her experience.
SO finally it will be 2.8 years of experience for my partner. 

Will she be eligible for getting 5 points ? What is the minimum experience required for the partner ?

Thanks in advance

Pramod


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi All,

Please help with small query i have before submitting ACS. For Statutory Declaration/Affidavit do we need that to scan and then stamped with " True copy as original" from notary as did for other experience document. or it's not required for SD/Affidavits as they were already notarized.


----------



## sandytech55 (Apr 18, 2018)

*Australie PR*

Hi Frndz,
I am new to this forums and i am planning for AUS PR
My details: I have done BTECH (ECE) and Im working as a developer from past 7 years. 
and my wife have done BTECH (CSE) and also working as software developer in IT firm for 7 years. I wanted to include my Son (1 year) and my mother(50 yrs). 
My doubt: weather SHOULD I GO FORWARD for PR with MY wife as primary ? or with myself only ?
A


----------



## hunterr (Mar 5, 2018)

sandytech55 said:


> Hi Frndz,
> I am new to this forums and i am planning for AUS PR
> My details: I have done BTECH (ECE) an
> 
> Hey, for your information, you can get acs done for both you and your wife as you both fall in the sol, regarding peimary and secondary, you can decide after taking the pte, whosoever scores more can become primary applicant, you cannot include your mother, your son is included in the application.


----------



## Santhi Sundarapalli (Oct 22, 2018)

How did you achieve 79+ score in PTE. Can you please suggest any tips?


----------



## Revhappy2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi guys, I have a friend who did electrical and electronics and he told me, they deducted 6 years of experience and he ended up with zero points for experience.

I have done electronics and communication and this was in 1997-2001, the syllabus was very old, it was from Bangalore university's last batch and after us the very next batch was VTU university with cutting edge all new subjects. So my fear is my electronics and communication has very very few relevant IT related subjects.

I have a total of 16 years experience but I guess they only look at the last 10? Will l also lose 6 years out of 10 or will they consider that I have 16 years experiences and deduct 6 from it?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Nitin
Go through trailing link will give you much detail of ACS assessment.
If your degree is not found relevant to work then you have to go through rpl wherein 6 years will be deducted.

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-assessment-guidelines-for-applicants.html

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Revhappy2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Nitin
> Go through trailing link will give you much detail of ACS assessment.
> If your degree is not found relevant to work then you have to go through rpl wherein 6 years will be deducted.
> 
> ...


Thanks, if they deduct 6 years, then even best case I get only 5 Pts and then English I will have to score 20pts even then max will be 65pts. 

I need to really get 10 or 15 for experience, if I have to stand any chance.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Nitin829 said:


> Hi guys, I have a friend who did electrical and electronics and he told me, they deducted 6 years of experience and he ended up with zero points for experience.
> 
> I have done electronics and communication and this was in 1997-2001, the syllabus was very old, it was from Bangalore university's last batch and after us the very next batch was VTU university with cutting edge all new subjects. So my fear is my electronics and communication has very very few relevant IT related subjects.
> 
> ...


They don't deduct 6 years from the last 10 years but from the total experience. So you have nothing to worry about. You will get 15 points for experience.


----------



## Revhappy2 (Oct 15, 2018)

luvjd said:


> They don't deduct 6 years from the last 10 years but from the total experience. So you have nothing to worry about. You will get 15 points for experience.


Thanks. But I have to submit last 10 years experience documents right? How will prove to them the experience before the last 10 years?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

Basically, you should get your assessment done for the whole career and if its positive you would most probably end up with 10 years of relevant experience fetching 15 points(8+ years).I had done my ACS for whole IT experience (13 years ) out of which 4 years were deducted as I am from CSE background.


----------

